# Big Squaw 2/6/2015



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 6, 2015)

Date skied: 2/6/2015

Conditions: Packed powder, dense powder

First time I have been able to make it up to Big Squaw this year. Made it there by noon time. Took a couple runs on the lower mountain before skinning up the Penobscot trail to the summit. It was slightly overcast skies but on my way up a snow squall came through the area which unfortunately blocked the view of Moosehead Lake. As I got pretty close to the summit the clouds started to disperse from Moosehead. I tried waiting at the top for the skies to completely clear but it didn't happen. I skied Penobscot from top to bottom, the snow was very dense but fun to ski. 

For those wanting to know what the trails are like. Other than the liftline trail and the Seboomock trail, everything has been very well maintained on the upper mountain. The hike from the top of the triple is around an hour. It's definitely worth the trip up on a nice clear day.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 6, 2015)

Other pics from the summit


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 6, 2015)

This one is from a trip I took last year on a nice clear day from the summit


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice pics. Looks fantastic aside from the crowds.


----------



## freeski (Feb 6, 2015)

Neat this place interests me. I'm thinking of a trip up there hitting Abram, Black and Big Squaw. Haven't skied any of them. I've always hit the big areas. This looks like a good year for this trip. 
Thank you for the pictures. :smile:


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 6, 2015)

Edd said:


> Nice pics. Looks fantastic aside from the crowds.


It was packed there.  Had to have been maybe 8-10 cars in the parking lot...:smile:


----------



## bigbog (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice TR & pics LoafSkier19...and really nice to see/read of you making the summit!!!  Love the shots of the lines/_*potential_lines*_ under the lift...off in several directions.  Hiked to that line under the lift a couple springs back, but with this snow = am dying a thousand deaths thinking about that area.  Am grabbing something with walkmode before doing...


----------



## podunk77 (Feb 7, 2015)

Totally love the upper mountain pics.  A little spooky to see well-maintained trails that hardly anyone sees... kinda like the Overlook Hotel in the off-season.


----------



## Angus (Feb 7, 2015)

spring pic from a few years ago shows a great view of Baxter/Katahdin. awesome place but so darn remote.


----------



## Cromile (Feb 9, 2015)

so great！


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice pics.  Great job getting to the summit.   Interesting to hear they are maintaining some of the summit trails....Maybe there's some hope for summit access after all (for us "lazy" folks who need a ride to the top 8) )


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 9, 2015)

freeski said:


> Neat this place interests me. I'm thinking of a trip up there hitting Abram, Black and Big Squaw. Haven't skied any of them. I've always hit the big areas. This looks like a good year for this trip.
> Thank you for the pictures. :smile:



When the snows deep, Abram is better than the river a few minutes away.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

freeski said:


> Neat this place interests me. I'm thinking of a trip up there hitting Abram, Black and Big Squaw. Haven't skied any of them. I've always hit the big areas. This looks like a good year for this trip.
> Thank you for the pictures. :smile:



Black ME is well worth a visit. Especially if you like nice flowy glades


----------



## freeski (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you both. I've heard Black has great prices too. I've skied SR many times, but never even thought about Abram. And to be honest I'm sick of paying close to $100 to ski at some of the large areas. I'm looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2015)

freeski said:


> Thank you both. I've heard Black has great prices too. I've skied SR many times, but never even thought about Abram. And to be honest I'm sick of paying close to $100 to ski at some of the large areas. I'm looking forward to checking them out.


Black is $15 on Fridays and $25 Sat/Sunday. No additional price increase during holiday periods either. 
My 1 gripe about the place is the very slow chair but the lodge is beautiful, lines are non existent and the terrain is a lot of fun. Very nice folks working up there too. There is real pride in their hill....do a nice job grooming.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2015)

I have never seen a photo from the top of Squaw in the winter.  Glad you took the trip.

p,s,, Squaw is a non profit, and relies on a lot of donations.  For the most part, it's a community area  - that's the only way it can survive.  It has no designs on marketing itself to a broader market.


----------

